# Breeder in Chicago/Illinois



## chitink (Jan 25, 2018)

Hello - I am looking for a good breeder nearby Chicago. Short hair ideally but with great pet personality, will not be showing.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

chitink said:


> Hello - I am looking for a good breeder nearby Chicago. Short hair ideally but with great pet personality, will not be showing.


Vom amwolf is in Illinois 
https://vomamwolf.weebly.com


Are you looking for working line or showline ?


----------



## chitink (Jan 25, 2018)

Show line.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Huerta hof is in that area and has amazing dogs

https://huertahof.weebly.com


----------



## chitink (Jan 25, 2018)

Has anyone heard of Vom Ragnar? Love their colors.


----------



## samjham (Sep 16, 2017)

I've tried contacting Huerta Hof with no luck.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Send them a message on facebook


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

There are a bunch of trials coming up in this region, starting in April. There will probably be mostly working line dogs competing, but there are usually a handful of WGSL dogs, as well. The regional conformation show isn’t until September, but that would be a great venue to go to and actually meet dogs from breeders you may be interested in. You’ll get to see and hear what their temperaments are like in person. Can’t beat that.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

May 2018
O.G. BIERSTADT SCHUTZHUND CLUB
Event Number: NC1813745
5/26/18 - 5/27/18
Campbellsport, WI

O.G. EDGERTON SCHUTZHUND CLUB
Event Number: NC1813756
6/2/18 - 6/2/18
Evansville, WI

June 15-17, 2018
Fox Valley Police & Schutzhund Club
Club Trial – Black Creek, WI
Titles offered: BH, AD, APR1-3, IPO1-3, STP1-3, AWD1-3, RH, FPr1-3
Judge: USCA/SV Ann Marie Chaffin

September 22-23, 2018
Topline German Shepherd Dog Club of Illinois
North Central Regional Conformation Show & Breed Survey – Willowbrook IL
Titles offered: AD, Show Rating, Breed Survey
Judge: SV Harold Hohmann

And for a different flavor of dogs, you could check this out.... 

The GSDCA/Wisconsin chapter is hosting an agility trial in New Berlin (SE WI) in August. Since the host club is GSD-centric, there is usually a higher than normal ratio of GSDs to other breeds that enter. Most handlers at agility trials are more than happy to let you meet their dogs and talk at length, after their run(s).


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

My BodyGuard is near Marengo, IL. Nice dogs, also have training classes and a Schutzhund Club. Julie was great to work with on a breeding I did with a male there a couple years ago.


----------



## chitink (Jan 25, 2018)

I can't get a response from Huerta Hof (called, emailed and FB message) at all for days. MyBodyguard responded they had a puppy, then when i asked for a picture they said oh nevermind he's taken. Now I can't get a response (phone/email) anymore about upcoming litters.

I don't want to get upset as I know these people are busy, but how long is too long to wait and have to nag?


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

If you're interested in MyBodyGuard, they have drop-in agility on some nights, and recently started up drop-in herding lessons on weekends - but the schedule varies with winter weather. They might welcome you to attend (without a dog) just to observe the classes and meet a few of their dogs.

Sometimes you can get a little bit better feel for things in person, and have a chance to watch dogs in action.


----------



## chitink (Jan 25, 2018)

If I could speak to them I would find out of i was welcome!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

if you are interested in having a puppy shipped, Hollow Hills in Clarks Summit PA just had a litter born last night.


Beth will respond to you.


----------



## RivaJam (Jul 26, 2016)

I replied on your other post but I'll post here too: 

I have a 3 month old Mittelwest pup. They aren't cheap but I've been very happy with her. 

Huerta Hof is great, if you can get a hold of them. I had no luck. I would get a response saying she will respond the next day or something and never did. This is multiple times attempting over the course of a year or so, both facebook and email since I couldn't find a phone number.

Aus Gerstbrei I believe has a gorgeous male pup about 6 months old that has training started. I talked to her and she responded immediately. Vom Ragnar also responded immediately when I was looking and they seem to have nice dogs.

Here is another that hasn't been mentioned:
Welcome to VOM FAEHNRICH GERMAN SHEPHERDS | Chicagolands Premier German Shepherd Breeder


----------

